# p5-postgresql-plperl



## dougs (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm having trouble updating p5-postgresql-plperl. I then uninstalled it and tried a fresh install.


```
cetus-root@/usr/ports/databases# cd p5-postgresql-plperl
cetus-root@/usr/ports/databases/p5-postgresql-plperl# make config
===> No options to configure
cetus-root@/usr/ports/databases/p5-postgresql-plperl# make install clean
===>  Building for postgresql-plperl-8.4.9_2
gmake: Nothing to be done for `symlinks'.
"/usr/local/bin/perl" /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4/ExtUtils/xsubpp -typemap /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4/ExtUtils/typemap SPI.xs >SPI.c
Undefined subroutine &ExtUtils::ParseXS::errors called at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4/ExtUtils/xsubpp line 41.
gmake: *** [SPI.c] Error 255
gmake: *** Deleting file `SPI.c'
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/p5-postgresql-plperl.
cetus-root@/usr/ports/databases/p5-postgresql-plperl#
```

I have this issue on two servers. Both running version 8.1. I seem to recall updating perl from 5.10 to 5.12 with no issues over the past summer. Could this be related to that? I followed the instructions on upgrading in /usr/ports/UPDATING (20100715).

Hm?

~Doug


----------



## baest (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Doug,

you probably have xsubpp installed by two different packages (one from the Perl 5.12) and one from ports or through CPAN. That was at least why I did have the problem. The one from the Perl package uses the module installed later on and this one have a different interface. The fast solution is to change ExtUtils::ParseXS::errors to ExtUtils::ParseXS::report_error_count in /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.12.4/ExtUtils/xsubpp.

Martin


----------



## dougs (Oct 28, 2011)

That did it. Thanks.

~Doug


----------

